# ACT program Victoria, B.C. Police



## mariomike (12 Apr 2021)

daftandbarmy said:


> Sometimes there are buildings health workers don’t feel safe entering alone,


Do they have the right to delay service, ( ie: not go in without police ) based only on a "feeling"?

When I was a health care worker we could only delay service ( ie: not go in until police arrived ) if there was an active shooter, or direct evidence of ongoing violence.


----------



## TCM621 (13 Apr 2021)

It depends on how they articulate that feeling. Saying "I felt scared" probably doesn't it cut it. However, if they say "based on the heightened emotional state of the individual along and unknown conditions in the dwelling, we judged it unsafe to enter until such time as law enforcement arrived," is a completely different story.


----------



## mariomike (13 Apr 2021)

TCM621 said:


> It depends on how they articulate that feeling. Saying "I felt scared" probably doesn't it cut it. However, if they say "based on the heightened emotional state of the individual along and unknown conditions in the dwelling, we judged it unsafe to enter until such time as law enforcement arrived," is a completely different story.


Does ACT Victoria, B.C. have a written "staging / delay of service" protocol?

We had it in writing:


			https://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/mmis/2012/cc/bgrd/backgroundfile-49038.pdf
		



> In situations involving a violent or aggressive patient, the paramedic shall wait for police assistance if, a. there is an active shooter scenario, or b. there is direct evidence of ongoing violence.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Apr 2021)

mariomike said:


> Does ACT Victoria, B.C. have a written "staging / delay of service" protocol?
> 
> We had it in writing:
> 
> ...



Dude, this is Victoria.... the only thing that is written here is on the wall, and it says something like:

"Through me you pass into the city of woe:
Through me you pass into eternal pain:
Through me among the people lost for aye.

Justice the founder of my fabric mov'd:
To rear me was the task of power divine,
Supremest wisdom, and primeval love.

Before me things create were none, save things
Eternal, and eternal I endure.
*All hope abandon ye who enter here."*

- Dante -


----------

